# Which sawzall blade will cut nails?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had good success with lenox metal cutting.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Generally speaking for cutting metal your going to need a quality bi-metal blade.
Lenox, Starret, Milwaukee, to name a few. Next finer pitch teeth will help, 16 - 24 TPI. And last, slow down the speed when cutting steel.

Ceramic coated deck screws are hard and may still wipe out the blade. If you need to cut a lot of them consider a carbide grit blade.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use the Milwaukee 1" wide blade called Hacksaw.
Carbide grit blades are not made to cut metal.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Diablo 9 in. 8 tpi Steel Demon Carbide-Tipped Thick Metal Cutting ...
www.homedepot.com/p/...9...Carbide-Tipped...Reciprocating...Blade.../205426168
Rating: 4.7 - ‎150 reviews - ‎$14.97 - ‎In stock
Diablo's Steel Demon Carbide-tipped reciprocating blades are the first carbide-tipped blades designed for extreme metal cutting; including high strength alloys, cast iron, and stainless steel.


----------

